# Is all this energy due to adolescence?



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

With the change in food (Wellness core to Orijen), adding of coconut oil supplements, growing bigger so daycare doesn't take up as much energy, just getting so much bigger, and needing sleep less, Lexi and Beemer require more exercise than I could have imagined. It's like they develop a tolerance to it. 30 minutes at the park used to be exhausting. Now they go for three hours before they crash. And a minimum of going to the park daily so they can run full speed for an hour is required if they are only going to wake up once in the night. Ball launchers and laser pointers augment them just chasing each other via doodle dash. 

Having said all that, running around like maniacs for an hour or two each day makes them such better listeners. Can even get Beemer to stop barking at the neighbors (garbage day not included). Probably better for me too running around and playing with them rather than sitting at home watching tv. I am a bit tired though. I guess I need to build up my tolerance too.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds pretty normal to me 
Good dogs are well exercised - mind and body.
That said there is also an element of truth in your dog expects as much opportunity to exercise as you give it....
Also I wonder if it is a bit cooler with you guys now - during the long hot summer they were plenty happy enough to just sleep it out?
My 8 year old collie still loves to be out walking - and is very unsettled if for any reason her big walk has been missed, although eventually she does give up and goes and lies down with an audible 'Humph' and big, wounded puppy dog eyes!
Enjoy their love of life and boundless energy - much more funny that stagnating on the sofa


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

After my two come back form an hour running a cross the fields - they seem slighter hyper and appear to have more energy than when we went!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> After my two come back form an hour running a cross the fields - they seem slighter hyper and appear to have more energy than when we went!


Mine started doing that after an hour, too. Now we go two. Hopefully that will be enough forever.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, maybe I need to increase, although ruby stumpy legs tends to flag a little, after 5 fields, I take the ball for ralph to get some extra runs in.
I still need to invest in a crack laser pen!
Ruby has been shampooed, conditioned and blow dried this morning - she is smelling delicious, I'm dreading what she will get up to in the field later


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I know what you mean. They got shampooed Wednesday at daycare and looked and smelled so fresh and Lexi immediately rolled around the park that night rubbing her back as if she was rubbing the stink in. Beemer was kind enough to wait until the next morning. Of course the grass was nice and moist to add to the gross. 

Lexi slows down before Beemer. She always has. She's good at regulating herself when she's tired. He will chase that thing nonstop if I didn't slow him down. I try to save it for the end. First other dogs. Then ball. Last laser crack. Otherwise no socializing at all.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Must have a photo of fluffy ruby stumpy legs please!

Tilly also has soo much energy at the minute - well she always has done really. She has three walks a day (20 mins, 40 mins, 50 mins) and she wants to play tug of war and chasing leaves aaall evening. Even on her walks so runs round like a loon! People often comment on it, this week I had "oh I saw you here yesterday didn't I? Your dog had this much energy then as well!"

I don't mind taking her on lots of walks, the walking was one of the main reasons I wanted a dog. One day I will succeed in wearing her out!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - know we have dogs, it's all about the, isn't it!
We come second in everything now! 
And we call ourselves their masters ....... I don't think so!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Exactly! Other than work, their schedule is pretty much my schedule. I've told my non dog owning friends where to find me. My dog owning friends now just join me. It actually becomes so much more difficult when I mess with their routine it just isn't worth it.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It all makes me wonder how people ever survive without dogs?! How do they wake up, frame their days, spend their spare time and enjoy outings to the park or a beach? Can you imagine walking in a park with no ball to throw or stick to tug or....it boggles the mind really. It is no wonder that dog owner are fitter, healthier and happier! 

Rufus can easily go four full hours of activity. He can make do with one but if I needed him slower I'd have to switch to a food with less protein. Good quality food really gives them energy to spare.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

We went again this morning. They still had a few runs but a little calmer. We just stayed for a while because the backyard is not ok for then yet. And the result is









And the neighbor's dog has been barking for 10 minutes now and all they did was shift positions (Lexi may have groaned in annoyance too). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous sleeping poos - I think that's the longest I've seen their fur, loving it x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Gorgeous sleeping poos - I think that's the longest I've seen their fur, loving it x


I thought about getting it cut but I think I'm going to wait a little and just do a better job of brushing.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, if its not too hot for them, they look gorgeous 
Ralph's wave is returning, im hoping its not too long before he has the full fluffy shaggy look x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, if its not too hot for them, they look gorgeous 
Ralph's wave is returning, im hoping its not too long before he has the full fluffy shaggy look x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Exactly! Other than work, their schedule is pretty much my schedule. I've told my non dog owning friends where to find me. My dog owning friends now just join me. It actually becomes so much more difficult when I mess with their routine it just isn't worth it.


Phew I thought it was just me!! Other than work Nellie is my life...walking, brushing, training and cuddling. I love it


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I think we need more Nellie pics Claire  I always think she looks really similar to Tilly. We can compare choccypoos! Xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Phew I thought it was just me!! Other than work Nellie is my life...walking, brushing, training and cuddling. I love it


Me too!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Phew I thought it was just me!! Other than work Nellie is my life...walking, brushing, training and cuddling. I love it





dio.ren said:


> Me too!!


I was not the best dog mommy to my previous dog and she was so sweet and would be around my schedule. After she died I knew when I got dogs I would do it the other way around. My friends who were used to me being flexible to their schedule are less understanding with me. Some are willing to adjust. And a few haven't. Reality is I love these guys more than them. Only ones I am willing to set aside time away are for nieces and nephews. And now that they are boundless energy, I have less time overall to share but an abundance of happiness to share.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I was not the best dog mommy to my previous dog and she was so sweet and would be around my schedule. After she died I knew when I got dogs I would do it the other way around. My friends who were used to me being flexible to their schedule are less understanding with me. Some are willing to adjust. And a few haven't. Reality is I love these guys more than them. Only ones I am willing to set aside time away are for nieces and nephews. And now that they are boundless energy, I have less time overall to share but an abundance of happiness to share.


I know what you mean. I often miss going out with friends and stuff cause of Molly. I don't want to crate her more than I need to so I often say "oh can't go cause of Molly" They do understand cause she is my "little person/dog"

My black lab was different if I went out she was fine she was more independent I guess Molly is way too needy and clingy


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I know what you mean. I often miss going out with friends and stuff cause of Molly. I don't want to crate her more than I need to so I often say "oh can't go cause of Molly" They do understand cause she is my "little person/dog"
> 
> My black lab was different if I went out she was fine she was more independent I guess Molly is way too needy and clingy


Since my daycare is so flexible, I think some think it should give me freedom to do whatever. But the fact that I'm away from them all day makes me want to spend as much time with them when I can.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Since my daycare is so flexible, I think some think it should give me freedom to do whatever. But the fact that I'm away from them all day makes me want to spend as much time with them when I can.


I know what you mean. I'm like I have a dog so why would I leave it alone all the time it's not right. This lady I know has a dog she leaves for work at 6am and he is alone til she gets home from work. Then she goes out in the evening til like 8-9 pm so I think "why do you have a dog" it's so sad!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I may be just as clingy and needy with them as I would spend all my time with them if I could. I even like being in the same room with them when they are napping.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How cute!!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Weekdays I go to work at 7.30 am and at 9.30 am I home again. I then spend the next 5 hours with Nellie until I go back to work 2.30 - 6pm. I then spend the evening with her and she sleeps in my room .Rarely I go out with friends...I'm not a people person hence why I have been single for 13 years...I love dogs, I love my Nellie. My boys think I'm very sad though


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Men are overrated Claire - cockapoos on the other hand are not!! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Weekdays I go to work at 7.30 am and at 9.30 am I home again. I then spend the next 5 hours with Nellie until I go back to work 2.30 - 6pm. I then spend the evening with her and she sleeps in my room .Rarely I go out with friends...I'm not a people person hence why I have been single for 13 years...I love dogs, I love my Nellie. My boys think I'm very sad though


As long as you are happy (and Nellie) that is all that matters!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My new clinical rotation at the hospital has been pretty intense, a lot of trauma, grief, facing death. Basically as my work hits me in the face with death these two are my reminders of life. They are wholly and exuberantly the embodiment of living in the moment with openness and love. I pick these guys over a guy (well for sure over the loser guys I attract).


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am tearing up reading these posts!  I agree one hundred percent. All our other dogs were dogs. Very much loved, very well treated, but dogs. Rufus is different. We take him everywhere and now choose our holidays based on what he likes. We get take out at restaurants because he likes to eat with us. We took him to a place called dog mountain in Vermont where everything is dogs. It goes two ways. He is so devoted to our whole family he'll run back for anyone who has fallen behind. He gets annoyed when we go different ways because he wants us to all stay together all the time.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Lucy is now 14 months, and goes with myself and husband whenever possible. If we visit people we ask if it is ok if we bring Lucy. If not then most of the time I will discreetly decline the invitation. She is no trouble at all in other people's houses and after the initial greeting is happy to sleep. We are taking her with us on holiday shortly for a couple of nights so we will see how it works out! 

Before we had Lucy I used to put a huge emphasis on friendships, but I am now just as happy with acquaintances! We have however made a whole host of new "doggy friends". Many of them are neighbours who we saw walk past the house for years and never even knew their name! Dogs are great for forming bonds with other dog owners.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear we do sound rather sad - sorry but I think that is what people would think who weren't owned by a cockapoo!! I say we as I am exactly the same! I had waited to have a dog for SO long, I do tend to revolve my life around him and yes we are a little clingy with each other because of it.
Getting back to the exercise thing I do wonder if they just build up the stamina the longer the walks you go on, so they need longer etc, I am lucky Dudley gets a good 45-60 minute play running around with other dogs most mornings, after that he seems ok to just have a shorter late afternoon/early evening walk along the pavement (sidewalk).


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

There must be something wrong with my two. They are getting more mello the older they get. One half hour dash in the yard=a two hour nap in the house. They start going to bed at seven and we have to drag them out at 530 when we get up. 
Willow has more energy than Jake but that is not saying a lot. When Jake was a puppy he would suddenly lie down on walks and refuse to get up! 
We had to become aware of how far we walked so he could make it. 
If we take them to the dog park, they are good for about am hour of off leash running and playing and then they both drop. Not that I'm complaining. This is my speed too.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> There must be something wrong with my two. They are getting more mello the older they get. One half hour dash in the yard=a two hour nap in the house. They start going to bed at seven and we have to drag them out at 530 when we get up.
> Willow has more energy than Jake but that is not saying a lot. When Jake was a puppy he would suddenly lie down on walks and refuse to get up!
> We had to become aware of how far we walked so he could make it.
> If we take them to the dog park, they are good for about am hour of off leash running and playing and then they both drop. Not that I'm complaining. This is my speed too.
> ...


They always went to bed early. They seem to stay awake sometimes a little later but it's all lights out by 9. Didn't go to the park last night,I think they were relieved. I think it's been the change in food. They have energy to spare.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Tinman said:


> After my two come back form an hour running a cross the fields - they seem slighter hyper and appear to have more energy than when we went!


SNAP!! Our 2 are EAXACTLY the same Tracey, for about 30 mins after getting home from their walks they are manic,  then they do finally calm down (phew!) 

Ours are definitely needing more exercise, and at just over 4 months we take them out at LEAST twice a day for 50mins-1hour each time, with most of that time spent off-lead running and chasing, and sometimes for another 'quick' walk at lunchtime for half hour or so. It is good exercise for us too though (and boy do we need it...hoping to shift a few pounds through the regular dog-walking too.  )


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> SNAP!! Our 2 are EAXACTLY the same Tracey, for about 30 mins after getting home from their walks they are manic,  then they do finally calm down (phew!)
> 
> Ours are definitely needing more exercise, and at just over 4 months we take them out at LEAST twice a day for 50mins-1hour each time, with most of that time spent off-lead running and chasing, and sometimes for another 'quick' walk at lunchtime for half hour or so. It is good exercise for us too though (and boy do we need it...hoping to shift a few pounds through the regular dog-walking too.  )


Haha - crazy isn't it, I think I wear them out on the fields, I always take Ralph's ball so he get spectra runs, as little ewok stumpy legs ruby does tend to flag, they are gasping, panting with tongues out, but when we get in the house it's another crazy half hour doodle dashing & play fighting!  x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha - crazy isn't it, I think I wear them out on the fields, I always take Ralph's ball so he get spectra runs, as little ewok stumpy legs ruby does tend to flag, they are gasping, panting with tongues out, but when we get in the house it's another crazy half hour doodle dashing & play fighting!  x


So when we stayed at the park Friday night for three hours (with the last hour chasing the laser crack) no craziness when we got home. They ate peed and then fell asleep. The rest of the weekend was pretty much the same after each time at the park. So although it's not constant, the park is big enough that they go full stride for a good distance. When they were smaller, the back yard was good enough for them. Now they need that wide space. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> SNAP!! Our 2 are EAXACTLY the same Tracey, for about 30 mins after getting home from their walks they are manic,  then they do finally calm down (phew!)
> 
> Ours are definitely needing more exercise, and at just over 4 months we take them out at LEAST twice a day for 50mins-1hour each time, with most of that time spent off-lead running and chasing, and sometimes for another 'quick' walk at lunchtime for half hour or so. It is good exercise for us too though (and boy do we need it...hoping to shift a few pounds through the regular dog-walking too.  )


Laser crack, Ali. Laser crack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

And every time you mention Ruby's stumpy ewok legs I chuckle as I have my own buff version in Lexi. Her legs look half the length of Beemer but her body is so long she's almost as fast as he is for a short distance. But quits and just sits next to me while Beemer keeps chasing the laser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Laser crack, Ali. Laser crack.


I've never heard of a 'laser crack' before!?!  What is it, how does it work, and if it'll help wear them out a bit, where do I get one!?!?!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Laser crack, Ali. Laser crack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Your laser crack makes me chuckle x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> I've never heard of a 'laser crack' before!?!  What is it, how does it work, and if it'll help wear them out a bit, where do I get one!?!?!


It's a $3.99 keychain laser that I point on the ground and they chase it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> It's a $3.99 keychain laser that I point on the ground and they chase it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I hope Ali wasn't thinking you we're dealing in some class "A" Doggy narcotics! X


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Pmsl! I hadn't considered that Tracey, although sometimes I'm sure mine have sniffed up something they shouldn't have when they are out walking, especially judging by their manic behaviour when we get home!!!! 

Thanks Maureen, the laser-crack sounds like a really good idea...Alfie has just been doing something very similar with a low-flying fly in the lounge...I thought he was chasing moonbeams again, then spotted the fly (it didn't last long before it became his bedtime snack! ) will definitely look at getting one of these; can they see them in daylight or does it need to be dark?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Pmsl! I hadn't considered that Tracey, although sometimes I'm sure mine have sniffed up something they shouldn't have when they are out walking, especially judging by their manic behaviour when we get home!!!!
> 
> Thanks Maureen, the laser-crack sounds like a really good idea...Alfie has just been doing something very similar with a low-flying fly in the lounge...I thought he was chasing moonbeams again, then spotted the fly (it didn't last long before it became his bedtime snack! ) will definitely look at getting one of these; can they see them in daylight or does it need to be dark?


At least dusk. They don't seem to be able to follow it during the day. I also move it around making them try to find it (a little brain exercise along with the physical one) when I think they need a rest. I also use it last (other dogs, balls, laser crack) as they become completely fixated on it and ignores everything else. Someone else at the park had one and they chased it right away. It must remind them of the moths in the light in our back yard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

